# Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen



## jay (7. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,
habe gerade meine Koi ca. 50cm groß mit einem 80cm Kescher aus dem Teich in einen Pool umgesetzt.
Als er gerade im Pool war hat er 2 mal ich glaub Blut gespuckt.

Wo dran kann das liegen?

Äußerlich hat er nix.
Kann es sein das er zu schwer ist um im Kescher zu liegen und sich beim Wälzen etwas innerlich getan hat?


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Das kommt schon mal vor und gibt sich schnell wieder.
Es sind ganz feine Adern in den Kiemen und die können bei Stress schon mal patzen.


----------



## jay (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Dann ist ja gut.
Ich dachte schon sonst was, weil es der älteste und größte von mir ist.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Man nimmt zum umsetzen auch keinen gewöhnlichen kescher. diesmal sinds nur paar äderchen. das nächste mal kanns das rückrat sein. kauf dir einen umsetzschlauch. medium sollte reichen. und wieso setzt du fische jetzt in den pool? eigentlich sollte es jetzt richtung teich gehen :?


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Wieviele Koi hast Du im Teich ? Die 3500 Liter machen mich etwas nachdenklich .


----------



## jay (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Ein Umsetzschlauch ist auch das nächste was auf jeden fall angeschafft wird.

Die alte Folie ist undicht und muss neu gemacht werden.
und in dem Zug wird der Teich auch direkt vergrößert.

Es sind 7 Koi und 5 Goldfische drin.


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Das beruhigt mich das Du vergroesserst , Deine Fische werden es Dir danken . Für den Besatz ist der Teich wirklich zu klein .

Geht's dem Koi gut oder zeigt er noch irgendwelche Anzeichen ?


----------



## jay (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Dem Koi gehts wieder gut. Schwimmt wie immer.
Nur ich glaube er ist auch blind. Als ich Ihn mir gestern angesehen habe hatte er leicht trübe Augen.

Sollte ich lieber ein Umsetznetz oder einen Wasserdichten Umsetzschlauch nehmen?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Richtig wasserdicht sind die nicht, aber nimm lieber den Umsetzschlauch. 
Den hab ich auch und ich finde ihn prima. 
Ein Umsetznetz kenne ich nicht ... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koi-Umsetzsc...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item564b1ffabf

Mandy


----------



## jay (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

So, gestern wurden die Fische wieder zurück gesetzt.
Diesmal habe ich sie mit einer Wanne umgesetzt und es lief alles gut.
Die Fische schwimmen fröhlich in ihrem neuen größeren zuhause.

Leider habe ich es nur von 3500 L auf 6000 L geschafft, weil Felsen kamen. 
Aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Joerg (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Ich habe den Teichumbau mal in ein neues Thema verschoben. Umbau
Da geht es den Koi sicher schon etwas besser.


----------



## Sandra1976 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Hallo Jay,
Zeig doch mal aktuelle Bilder von deiner Vergrößerung.
Würde mich freuen. Immer schön Foddos machen 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi spuckt Blut nach Umsetzen*

Sandra,

schau mal ... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37457/?q=koi+spuckt+blut

Jörg hat ein extra Thema eröffnet ... 

Mandy


----------

